
If national service is so good, everyone should do it - ValentineC
https://www.economist.com/leaders/2018/07/05/if-national-service-is-so-good-everyone-should-do-it
======
fortran77
I come from a country where almost everyone serves in the Army for 3 years,
between high school and college. People are much more mature when they enter
college, and young people are much more capable than they are here in Silicon
Valley.

~~~
howard941
s/company/country surrounded by enemies/ ?

The strawman article of course makes it a stupid, anti-youth, anti-people
idea. France won't do this, for sure it's not going to happen in the US or the
UK even if one voluntary aspect (serve a few years and leave with your
education debt paid in full) has merit.

The "greatest generation" prepared a real Dagwood of a shit sandwich for the
generations that followed. Thank you for saving us from alien fascists. Please
finish the job and take the domestic fascists with you when you leave.

~~~
fortran77
I'm not sure I get your last point.

National service program or not, I think the Nation would be better off if
after high school, everyone worked for a couple of years. It doesn't have to
be a Government service program -- it could be for a private company mopping
floors, cleaning windows, washing dishes, serving customers. Then go to
college. We'd get much more mature people in college with a better perspective
and more open minds.

------
bifrost
We had the draft for a while.

